# Bold and Blue



## apple320 (Dec 22, 2009)

Really nice blue with a bold nib

















Chris


----------



## BryanJon (Dec 22, 2009)

SWEET!!!
I really like that pen!
Great job, Chris.


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 22, 2009)

Chris,
Graet color in that pen, nice lines as well.


----------



## JohnU (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice work!  Someday Im going to find time to try that myself.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## djwood1 (Dec 22, 2009)

That is SWEET!


----------



## gothycdesigns (Dec 25, 2009)

Did you cut your own threads into it aswell. SWEET !!! Great job.


----------



## RAdams (Dec 26, 2009)

wowza! what a pen! Amazing stuff!


----------



## markgum (Dec 26, 2009)

excellant colour. Great job


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 26, 2009)

Very nice looking pen.


----------



## theHullTurn (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice Pen Great Job!


----------



## tim self (Dec 27, 2009)

You're making some real art there.  If you don't mind, what are you using to thread?


----------



## apple320 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Threads*

Thank you all


I used a M6.5 for the nib unit, a M10 for the section and a 1/2 for the cap to body.


----------

